# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ●● ( إسبانيا x روسيا ) ●●

## العالي عالي

من النمسـاا , المدينة الثانية المستضيفة لكأس الأمم الأوروبيـة Euro2008
هذه البطـولة الأكبر في أوروبـاا وأكثر البطولات نديـة وإثـارة ,
وفي إفتتاح مباريـاات المجموعة الثـالثة , والتي تضم كلاً من
روسيـاا والسويـد واسبانيـاا وصربيــاا ..» يلتـــقي » » » 

 


*» المجموعة «*


*» القنوات الناقـلـﮧ" «*


*» حكــــم اللقـاء «*

الحكم النمسـاوي Konrad Plautz , من مواليد 16 أكتوبر 1964
وهو حكم دولي منذ 1996 ..

*» ملعــب اللقـاء «*

Tivoli Neu Stadium

هو ملعــب » تيفولي نوي « والذي يقع في مدينة إنزبروك في النـمســاا ,,
ويتسـع لـ 30000 متفرج وقـد أفتتح هذا الملعـب في 8 سبتمبر عام 2000
وهو الملعـب الخـاص بنادي فاكر تيـرول وهو ضمن مجمع " أولمبيا وورلد "
أحد أبرز المجمعات الرياضية في النمسا وأوروبا ، حيث يضم عدة منشآت
أخرى مميزة للرياضات الشتوية ,, أكتسب الملعب اسمه من اسم ملعب
"تيفولي" القديم والواقع بالقرب من نهر "سيل" ,,
علماً أن الأخير أغلق في عام 2004 «


*R υ s s i α*
خطف المنتخب الروسي بطاقة التأهل الى يورو 2008 في الجولة الاخيرة
من المرحلة الـتأهيليه ، بس ان كاد ان يخسر البطاقة لصالح المنتخب
الانجليزي وبات اقرب الى قضاء الاجازة الصيفيه المبكرة ، ولكن كان
يحتاج الى الفوز مع خسارة المنتخب الانجليزي وهذا الي
تحقق لمنتخب روسيا ليضمن بطاقة التأهل الثانيـة
بجانب المنتخب الكرواتي المتصدر للمجموعة
في التصفيات التأهيليه


*»» مدرب الفريق ]¦..*

جوس هيدينك ، بعد 4 سنوات مثيرة مع بي اس في الهولندي ترك منصبه
كقائد لهم و اراد خوض تحدي جديد مع الدب الروسي فتولى قيادتهم
مؤخراً وهو المنتخب الأول الذي يقوم بتدريبه بعد ان ترك تدريب
المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي الذي قاده الى المركز الرابع في
كأس العالم 2002 ، فهل يستطع تأهيل روسيا الى
الدور الثاني فقط !


*»» أبرز لاعبي الفريـق ]¦..*

               بوجيربينياك____       ~       ____ ارشافين ____      ~      ____ زيريانوف

يقود خط المقدمة في المنتخب الروسي بوجيربينياك و ارشافين
الذين قاما بقيادة زينيت بطسبيرغ الى كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي
وتربع احداهما على صدارة هدافي البطوله متقدماً على
لوكا توني نجم البايرن , اما زيريانوف فقد تولى قيادة
خط الوسط وصناعه الأهداف فساعد زملائه كثيراً ،
وهم عازمون ايضاً على قيادة الدب الروسي
لمراحل متقدمه في البطولة كما فعلوا
مع زينيت ..


*»» التشكيـلة المتوقعـﮧ ]¦..*



~ Igor Akinfeev

Alexander Anyukov ~ Berezutskiy ~ Ignashevich ~ Denis Kolodin ~

Zyryanov ~ Bilyaletdinov ~ Zhirkov ~

Sychev ~ Pogrebnyak ~ Arshavin ~


*»» استعدادات المنتخب للـEuro ]¦..*

خاض المنتخب الروسي لقائين وديين استعداداً لليورو , وكانت البداية بفوز كبيـر
على كازاخسـتان بسداسية نظيفة , وفاز بعدها على المنتخب الصربي بهدفين
لهـدف !

*»» جدول مباريات الفريق ]¦..*


10/6 : روسيا × اسبانيا
14/6 : روسيا × اليونــان
18/6 : روسيا × السويد


» «


*» ... S p α ί η ]¦«*


استطاع المتادور التأهل للكأس بعد تصدره لمجموعته السادسه في التصفيات
, المنتخب الأسباني يدخل هذه البطولة وكلـه أمل بتكرار إنجازه الأوروبي
الوحيد عندما استطاع خطف الكأس الاوروبيه قبل 44 عاماً , وهو يملك
النجوم الذين يستطيعون إعادة هذا الإنجاز مما دفع العديد من النقاد
والنجوم السابقين لترشيحهم للقب البطولة .


*»» مدرب الفريق ]¦..*


لويس أراغونيس , كثرت الإنتقادات لهذا المدرب قبل بداية البطولة وذلك
بسبب عدم استدعائه للعديد من النجوم الذين برزو في البطولات
المحليه ,, أراغونيس ثبت على تشكيلة وعلى الأسماء التي
فضلهـاا لثقته بهـم , فهل سيستطيع الوصول معهم لما
يطمح به عشاق المتادور !


*»» أبرز لاعبي الفريـق ]¦..*

           كاسيــااس ____      ~       ____ توريــــس ____       ~     ____ فيــاا


نبدأ بحامي العرين الأسباني , فهو الحارس المتألق ايكر كاسياس المتوج
مؤخرا ً مع ناديه بالليغـا الأسبانيـﮧ , وفي المقدمه هناك مهاجم ليفربول
الإنجليزي فرناندو توريس والذي سجل في أول موسم له مع النادي
الإنجليزي 33 هدفـا ً في جميع البطولات , وبجانبــﮧ نجم فالنسيـاا
ديفد فيـاا , ويسعى كلا ً منهم لترجيح كفة المنتخب والوصول
معـﮧ لمراحل متقدمه وإعادة أمجاد المتادور ..


*»» التشكيـلة المتوقعـﮧ ]¦..*


~ Iker Casillas

Sergio Ramos ~ Puyol ~ Marchena ~ Fernando Navarro ~

Iniesta ~ Cesc Fàbregas ~ Marcos Senna ~ Xavi ~

David Villa ~ Fernando Torres ~


*»» استعدادات المنتخب قبل الـEuro ]¦..*

خاض المنتخب الأسباني مباراتين وديتين استعداداً لليورو , وكانت البداية
بفوز على بيــرو بهدفين لهـدف , ثم الفوز على الولايات المتحده بهدف نظيـف !


*»» جدول مباريات الفريق ]¦..*

10/6 : اسبانيا × روسيا
14/6 : اسبانيا × السويد
18/6 : اسبانيا × اليونان


:

*» موجهـاات الفريقين السابقة في الEuro ]¦«*

إلتقى الفريقين سابقـاً في ثلاث لقاءات , فازت اسبـانيا في اثنين منهـاا
وكان التعـادل مره , فلم تفز روسيـاا في أي من اللقاءات .. فتسعى في
هذا اللقـاء لحصد الثلاث نقاط وتحقيق فوزها الأول على اسبـانيا في
مباريات كأس اوروبـاا ... فهل سيكون لها ذلك أم أن الأسبان سيحققون
فوزهم الثالث تاريخيـا ً ...,,

:

:


*في النهـــايـــﮧ

اتمنى التقديم عجبكـم , العالي عالي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

وهذه صور لملعب المباراه Tivoli Neu Stadium

----------


## معاذ القرعان

جهد كبير منك يا عالي 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## العالي عالي

> وهذه صور لملعب المباراه Tivoli Neu Stadium


مشكور جنتل مان على الاضافة

----------


## العالي عالي

> جهد كبير منك يا عالي 
> الله يعطيك العافية


اهم اشي راحت الاعضاء 

نحن نهدف إلى وصول المعلومة قبل ما تصير  :Icon31:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مواضيعك روووعه :SnipeR (51):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مواضيعك روووعه


شكراً عبد الله على المتابعة الدائمة

----------

